# I don't think I can do this



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Today was Kevins first day at school, he left at 5:30 this morning, he won't be home until about 10pm. Today was the worst FM/IBS day I have had in many years. The kids fought ALL day, and Rose, the soon to be mother, was the worst. I have been very sick all day. The change in my meds is hitting me full force. Without meds for my stomach the IBS has hit me with a force I never experienced, I spent my day doubled up on my bed, too ill to referee, my head has been pounding for three days, my doctor is on vacation. When I made this commitment to support Kevin going to school, I thought I could handle it, I'd do anything for him, make any sacrifice, but.... Its only been one day, 1 day in a 2 year commitment, and I wish someone would just shoot me and put me out of my misery. I came here to vent and whine, before he gets home. He always asks me how my day was, but not for a million dollars would I share my misery with him and ruin this special day for him. Sorry to be a downer, its just been such an awful day.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Hey, LoriAnn:I sort of know how you feel. Sometimes I wish FM was fatal so that I could see an end to it. But--and I mean this--you are a hero. There are the kinds of heroes who rush into burning buildings; they get lots of gratitude and praise for doing extraordinary things. But then there are unknown heroes like you who suffer and struggle but still do what it takes to be a wife/mother/breadwinner, or whatever. It is so tempting to give in sometimes and let this condition overwhelm us and just turn away from our responsibilities and the world. But, like you, we have to be moral support, caregivers, referees, and all sorts of things whether we feel like it or not. But God is watching you, sweetie. He sees your unselfishness and one day all this will pass away and we'll be free of our bodies and live in the light. Take heart, and know that you are loved. And get some good pain meds!!!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i really feel for you!things will get better.denny


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann, Hang in there . I fully understand what you are going through . I know it is very tough . Please take care of yourself . Dixiebell your words are very true and very well put. You are a great supporter and a great person for being there for us. Lori Ann my prayers will be with you . Hang in there and things will get better . God Bless you and Take Care . Pat


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

boy do I know how you feel!! I never really liked my body, now at 50 it has turned on me and is really trying to tear me down!, I am so tired of being sick, with something going on to keep me from enjoying the rest of my life!!! Just take a couple of deep breaths, cry a little and take each upset -1 bit at a time! these bad spells really only last a short while! good luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Lori Ann,I'm so sorry you're having such a bad day. I've been a little out of touch lately. I usually read the posts but have rarely posted myself.In addition to the eye surgery (and this second one seems to have hit me much harder than the first), I've developed the makings of a full-blown sinus infection. I may have headed off the worst of it by starting to take Tavist-D. However, it involves the whole right side of my head and face. My head felt like somebody buried a hachet in it. The eye is still slightly painful when I blink.I didn't remember that you'd changed meds. What are you taking now? How did you end up without meds for your stomach and is there another doctor you can see while your doctor is on vacation?Anyway, as someone else posted, try to remember that this, too, shall pass. You have, in the past, had this stuff under control and you can do it again. Any idea what has set off this awful double whammy. Well, heck...silly me...I just remembered all the trauma you've had in your life recently....and just answered my own question.Hang in there, sweetie, and come whine and vent whenever you want to. Perhaps it wouldn't be a bad idea to have Kevin set those kids down and give them a good talking to.Thinking good thoughts for you,calida


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Lori Ann:I'm also sorry to hear that you are going through this. I know when I'm not feeling well every thing becomes overwhelming. Please try to hang in and take one day at a time. If you continue to not feel well, go and see the doctor who is taking over for your doc. I can't remember why you had to change meds, but if you don't see an improvement maybe you can go back onto your old meds until you get over this hump. I agree with Calida about having Kevin talk to the kids. You are on overload and need everyone to do their bit. You are in my thoughts and prayers. Keep in touch.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann, Please, please try to take it easy. You are definitely feeling "aftershocks" from weeks of turmoil in your life. I agree with Calida and Weener......Kevin is going to have to sit down and set those kids on the right course again. Perhaps "family style" would be the best way to do it, with you sitting in on it, too. I know kids can sometimes forget or not even think they are creating so much havoc, when they really are. They need to understand how important their role can be to you just like your role is to them. And please, contact some Doctor or go to the hospital and see about something for the stomach pain. It is not good to suffer like you have been and it will only make the FM and IBS worse.......and you don't need that!! I sure wish I lived closer to you. I'd come up there and "referee" for a while. Take care of yourself. Even though you committed to Kevin to support him while he went to school, it doesn't mean you need to be "super woman" to do it. Just doing the best you can, when you can, I'm sure, is enough for Kevin. Love comes in many forms. And knowing Kevin, he'll understand. Thinking of you......... Karen


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

I have suffered from IBS like you are and found yeasts to play a big role in IBS. A one time dose of Diflucan from your doctor could tell you if you have a yeast problem. Even without the diflucan you can get the IBS under control by drinking 2 or 3 glasses of citrucil a day. It keeps mine under very good control. Good Luck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

Lori Ann, everyone has said some pretty special things, please remember we are always here for you. I pray tomorrow will be somewhat brighter for you. Have patience because it is true: this too shall pass. I know, easier said than done, but we are here for your support.







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2000)

Thank you everyone for your support. It means so much to me. On Monday night I backslid and took 50mg of Elivil, so Tuesday was much better in terms of the IBS and soreness, did everyone know that elivil is also used to treat IBS? But I went around in a fog all day. Its kinda of weird but the worse I feel, both physically, and emotionally, the more outwardly calm I become. Kevin says that when I become really placid he knows to stay away in case I blow my top. Even the kids said that the quieter I speak to them, the more trouble they know they are in. I don't know what the heck I'm going to do about my meds, we have such a shortage of doctors that by the time I could find one I could see my own doctor will be back, but this board has been terrific in every way, and I have learned alot about other drugs and treatments. I print up copies of posts about drugs, and vitamins etc, and I'm making a booklet to present to my doctor when I see him next. Everyones support and the wealth of information found here mean the world to me.If its true that the Lord helps those who help themselves, we will all be better in no time!Kevin did have a talk with the kids about a week ago, telling them that I wasn't well and we would all have to work together to help me cope. He just looked at the house and me and guessed what kind of day I had. He told them that if it didn't change and fast they would be spending what was left of the summer in their rooms, if it was the only way I could get some peace. He had a very good suggestion for me on how to deal with it. Each time the kids argue I should assign them household chores as a punishment, that way the house gets clean and they get too tired to keep fighting, he also suggested that I take 25 cents off their allowance every time they argue and put it in a bottle, at the end of the week I can take the quarters I saved and hire a sitter so I can get away from them for an hour or 2.The threat of chores and lost allowance was enough to keep them reasonably well behaved yesterday, and the house reasonably clean, so I guess so far, its working.I ended up with no meds for my stomach because the doctor switched it from pantoloc to previsid and the previsid has even worse side effects, I didn't have any pantoloc left to switch back to, he did suggest that zantac might be better because it doesn't have the ingredient that causes headaches, so I'm going to go to the drug store and see if I can get it "over-the-counter", I know its available without prescription in the USA but we are alot slower in Canada to made drugs available without one. I'll talk to Emery too, (the pharmacist) he is a terrific help.I'm just trying to get through one minute at a time, and your support makes each minute that much easier to take.Thanks everyone.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi everyone,Just an update. I put some of Kevins ideas into practice and the kids have settled down a bit. I'm hurting as usual, and the IBS is not alot better. I tried the zantac and a couple of other over the counter brands, but nothing has helped as much as the pantoloc, I just wish it didn't cause such awful headaches. I'm still on the half dose of elivil, but I feel generally miserable at that level, hate to see what it will be like in two weeks when I'm off it completely. But all I can do is take it one day at a time. But if I could have one wish (except for good health that is) it would be for more bathrooms!!!!!!Lori Ann


----------

